# Installation error: SKU011.CAB could not be found



## forumuserid (Nov 9, 2004)

I tried to add PowerPoint in my Office 2003
and I got error "Installation error: SKU011.CAB could not be found"
SKU011.cab does not exist on my Office 2003 CD.
Where do I get it from?


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

This file should definetly be on your original office install cd...

If not do a bearshare, edonkey search for SKU011.cab...


----------

